# how to start my own blood line



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i was wondering how to start my own blood line


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Start off with the best possible stock you can get, you would need to breed many, many generations and it would take years to do. Even then people would go back into the ped and still call them with what ever line you started with. It would be hard to start your own line since you have start with another line and breed off of that. Then you would want to do something with your dogs like showing and/or sports. You are going to have to do a lot of line breeding which means a lot of dogs and a lot of health testing. When you line breed you are tightening up on the good and bad genetics.

So there is a lot that goes into your own line but even then your dogs may still get referred to as what you originally started with. I know breeders who have been essentially breeding their own bloodlines for well over 35 years but their dogs are still referred to as what they originally started with. These are big kennels that have produced probably hundreds of offspring. I do not think creating your own bloodline should be the goal but doing something with your dogs like showing and/or sports should be your goal. After many generations of proven dogs and years later if you have had good accomplishments you might have your own thing going........

If you look at the bloodlines of dogs like the Jocko dogs or Jeep dogs they were named after dogs who accomplished great things and it started there. Even bloodlines like RE and Watchdog had tons of offspring that carried a certain look before they were a "bloodline".


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

If your asking this question you really should not be breeding dogs. None of the people with the great bloodlines started breeding just to have their own bloodline, they did it for the love of the breed. BUT to answer your question after you have gotten your self what you think are the best dogs you can have and spent $20k or so a year travelling the county to champion them in many different clubs not just the ones in your home town, Then after 20 years of breeding these dogs and them being champions with everybody else thinking as much of your dogs as you do and your name going back to the begining of a 7 gen. pedigree you might be ready to START your own bloodline. Not trying to be mean just trying togive you a honest answer IMO


jaws said:


> i was wondering how to start my own blood line


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

the only way to find out anything is to ask lol


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i plan on doing shows and weight pulling. I just found me a mentor. I'm just trying to learn as much information as i can from different people. So i can better myself before i start trying to better the breed.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

jaws said:


> i plan on doing shows and weight pulling. I just found me a mentor. I'm just trying to learn as much information as i can from different people. So i can better myself before i start trying to better the breed.


" and knowing is half the battle"!:clap:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

jaws said:


> i plan on doing shows and weight pulling. I just found me a mentor. I'm just trying to learn as much information as i can from different people. So i can better myself before i start trying to better the breed.


:goodpost: we all have to start somewhere and a mentor IMO is one of he most important part. Just make sure they are a good mentor


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Listen I dont want to come off harsh, Im acutally a nice guy but when I see these kind of questions I get upset right off the bat. Now I could be wrong and I don't know you or your intentions this being just the internet. But the feel I get when I see your question is, another someone who is looking to breed and really has no idea why or what they are doing.

IMO the question you should be asking is not how to start your own line, but hey what do I need to do with my dogs to make them even worth breeding. Once I figure out what I am going to do with my dogs, ie weight pull or showing or agility ect, now How do I make my dogs the best at what we decide to do. Until your dogs are multi titled in your given event there is no need for another one. Once your dogs have their titles and you want to keep competing you breed them to give YOURSELF another dog to compete with. Now what will happen is, while you are getting the tittles on your first dogs you will see areas you would like to improve on. You may have a dog that is good in one area and weaker in another, while maybe one of your other dogs is strong in the first dogs weak area. So you would breed those two. Over time you will without knowing it, be actually creating your own line. If all you do is put your name on the dog when registered but keep breeding according to its background you are doing nothing new to the line and it never is "your" line. You are essentially line breeding with a new name!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Andy put the smack down good freaking post!!!!!!!!!!:goodpost::goodpost:

It's more than just breeding your name for so many generations you can put your name on anyone else's dog and say you bred it. It about breeding hard tested worthy proven stock generation after generation, breeding for improvement, and culling the trash along the way. If your stock isn't proving itself generation after generation than your not producing anything but sub par dogs. And if your proud to produce sub par dog's and put your name on it than you have no business breeding anything. There are plenty of sub par dog's in shelters as we speak.

If you want to start somewhere you go get yourself a quality working bred dog and multi- title that dog yourself in working sports like Shutz, WP ect. Then do it again with another dog then another and so on and so fourth. Once you have so many years of exp in actually working dog's and titling them yourself. And only after you have an understanding of what it is to actually own and work quality animals. Then you start breeding for improvement for YOURSELF ONLY!!! Under the supervision of a mentor who has already done all of the above.

Until you have done all of the above. You are jumping the gun and way ahead of yourself. Starting your own bloodline is the least of your concerns. Learning what true quality is vs any thing else and putting in hard time titling and working dogs yourself is what you need to be focusing on.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

jaws said:


> i plan on doing shows and weight pulling. I just found me a mentor. I'm just trying to learn as much information as i can from different people. So i can better myself before i start trying to better the breed.


This guy is 100x better then most we get here and is somewhat on the right path . every1 starts somewhere and he is asking questions BEFORE doing anything . Most toss 2 dogs together papered or not .. definitly not titles .. then start a website ( cough paws with power cough)

i applaud him for trying to learn all he can before doing something.
wish more did that


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know I don't think people deserve credit or a round of applause for asking questions before breeding. It's should be mandatory that if you plan on bringing dogs into this world you should be doing your research and most importantly gaining real life exp before even thinking about it. I don't applaud anyone for doing what they should be doing.

But when I see questions like this the first thing I think of is how can I start my own money maker. Now this might not be the Op's intent. But learning how to work dogs and titling them should be the first priority on anyones agenda before even thinking about breeding. 

Breeding dogs is not about making money or slapping a name on them. We have enough of them in shelters and more being brought into this world as we speak that will end up in a shelter. 


We are not jumping on the guy we are giving him things to think about. I am not going to tell anyone to breed anything you have to crawl before you walk. I have never even thought about breeding my dogs or breeding dogs period. It's not that I wouldn't want to it's the fact that I am no where close to even being at the point where I can say I have a reason to breed. And I have some well bred dog's who come down from the best of the best proven stock. That doesn't mean I should breed them either.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I don't know I don't think people deserve credit or a round of applause for asking questions before breeding. It's should be mandatory that if you plan on bringing dogs into this world you should be doing your research and most importantly gaining real life exp before even thinking about it. I don't applaud anyone for doing what they should be doing.
> 
> But when I see questions like this the first thing I think of is how can I start my own money maker. Now this might not be the Op's intent. But working dog's and titling them should be the first priority on ones agenda before even thinking about breeding.
> 
> ...


i agree with oyu on the money maker .. but the fact that he got a mentor made me give him the benifit of the doubt .


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah but you see these are things he should be discussing with his mentor if you catch my drift. I am not trying to be a jerk. I just don't understand the point of wanting to breed dogs when you don't even know what it means to put in the blood sweat and tears titling and working them. Until your dogs have shown and proven they are worthy of being working stock breeding is not even an option. That's just how I feel.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yeah but you see these are things he should be discussing with his mentor if you catch my drift. I am not trying to be a jerk. I just don't understand the point of wanting to breed dogs when you don't even know what it means to put in the blood sweat and tears titling and working them. Until your dogs have shown and proven they are worthy of being working stock breeding is not even an option. That's just how I feel.


Well people get bored and wanna talk about things they like ! or none of us would be here right now =-)


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

When I get bored I read a nice Colby Book or call up some old dog folks and talk their ears off asking a lot of questions LOL. I come here to learn as well and help where I can but breeding dogs is not something you can learn online it's something you learn through real life exp. And it's important not to rush into breeding. If you care about the dogs than do right by them you don't have to breed dog's to enjoy them and work them. Just love them and focus on making them the best dog they can be pushing them to their ultimate potential and making winner's out of them. That is the highest accomplishment anyone can strive for.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

The best way to get in to breeding dogs is showing dogs first. Learning structure, conformation and faults, etc. Learning bloodlines, why the dogs were bred, why they were bred together and what the goal was for the litters.
Why just breed 2 dogs together when you know nothing about the structure, soundness and temperaments of the lineage of the dogs youre trying to breed?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

How I'd recommend starting:

- Get yourself 10-15 years of experience with the breed
( show, work, get a lot of hands on with training and learning about bloodlines)

- Learn the standard inside and out

- Get a mentor

- Make goals

- Make sure you start with good solid breeding stock

And, then it will still take a number of years for you to develop your own bloodline


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree, Patch O Pits, but I think if someone does their research well enough, goes to shows, has a mentor, then 2 to 3 years should be sufficient.

It also takes 'hands-on' experience. Own a particular bloodline or two.. to see what is worth it, depending on goals.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Please note:.. I didn't mean, after 2 to 3 years, you're a breeder...


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

were you to ask that of some of the named breeders of top game dogs,about 1/2 would tell you good luck.and 1/4 would tell you they could have found better things to do, and just sport the dogs of others.
A bloodline,at the minimum is about 75% chance, 15% luck and 10% good blood.
some of the best dogs were from bred out of bloodline breeding.when folks were just looking for an infusion or what we called A nic.
it's A whole lot more than just A few generations.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The breed is a constant learning experience... Breeding should not be taken lightly whether you are striving for your own line or have some other goals in mind. Too many jump right into it having no clue. Just my opinion of course.


----------

